# David Haye AAS



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

People always accused David Haye and most fighters to be on AAS so how is he maintaining his physique in the jungle without much food?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

erm, he bulked up massivly, read he spends £15,000 aweek on food, so hes being starved now so its kinda like a mad cut so ts why he looks ripped


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

15 grand a week on food?

What's he eating diamonds and gold dust??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

He's only been in there 3 weeks I'm guessing. Shouldn't fade away to nothing in that amount of time surely?


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

they put a finna pellet in each of his bum cheeks and give him a gram of test deconate


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

black genetics?


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

I think he actually said one night he consumes 5000 calories a day normally so bet hes starving!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

15k on foOd lol!!! Yer Ok then mateeeeee


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I get a kilo of chicken breasts for £4. That's 3750kg of chicken breast a week for him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ditz said:


> 15 grand a week on food?
> 
> What's he eating diamonds and gold dust??


 :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

he has taken aas in the past i know that much.cant see him spending 15k a week on food he always eats the best food u can get tho organic this and that


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG this really does irritate the crap out of me, in modern times when most males see having 10inch arms ribs sticking out twiglet legs and looking camper than camp as the norm, it's suddenly impossible for anyone to have any size with Out using steriods!

Shocking I know but there are still real men out here. He's a professional boxer FFS! How many years training? What suddenly cause goes into this susposed harsh environment sitting on his ass all day long in the space of a couple wks he's supposed to look like HUgo in there?

Just Fcuking stupid really is, I'm pretty sure he will loose weight give it 2wks after he's out he won't even know he's was there


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> He's only been in there 3 weeks I'm guessing. Shouldn't fade away to nothing in that amount of time surely?


well i would have thought that he is able to hold weight (through years of training hard and dieting right) so like you say why would 3 weeks mate much of a problem..

and we dont know him maybe for him he has lost a lot of size etc but we just see a decent physique as he is a proffesional athlete .. and still training in the jungle


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Pro athletes generally have good genetics, people always shout "road head" if someone has a good physique, it's not always the case, gear is just a tool that some use.

Plus it's well known in the slave trade days they use to bread the strongest together so years of strong genetics breaking together helps.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> OMG this really does irritate the crap out of me, in modern times when most males see having 10inch arms ribs sticking out twiglet legs and looking camper than camp as the norm, it's suddenly impossible for anyone to have any size with using steriods!
> 
> Shocking I know but there are still real men out here. He's a professional boxer FFS! How many years training? What suddenly cause goes into this susposed harsh environment sitting on his ass all day long in the space of a couple wks he's supposed to look like HUgo in there?
> 
> Just Fcuking stupid really is, I'm pretty sure he will loose weight give it 2wks after he's out he won't even know he's was there


LOL exactly mate ... i love the he on roids comments pmsl


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MF88 said:


> I get a kilo of chicken breasts for £4. That's 3750kg of chicken breast a week for him.


Were from mate I want chicken for that price lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Maybe he's had a large shot of nebido before he went in....


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Maybe he's had a large shot of nebido before he went in....


I was scrolling down to suggest that, and saw you beat me to it....

Bush tucker Challenge = the ultimate cutting diet. And he's probably chopping logs all day.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a pointless thread really regarding his size, boxers don't take steroids to get big, they take them to get stronger, train harder! etc...


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> erm, he bulked up massivly, read he spends £15,000 aweek on food, so hes being starved now so its kinda like a mad cut so ts why he looks ripped


LOL ... £700'000 a year on food!!!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw him hit a guy with a chair in a press conference, then challenge him to an illegal boxing match, not sanctioned by any of the sport's ruling bodies.

Of course he doesn't use steroids. They can cause people to lose their temper at innapropriate times I hear. I think they call it "'roid rage" or something?

I think the answer to this thread is "as one sided as a gang rape", to use Haye's own words. Trenbolone and halotestin for breakfast is my guess.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

strongr said:


> Pro athletes generally have good genetics,* people always shout** "road head"** if someone has a good physique*, it's not always the case, gear is just a tool that some use.
> 
> Plus it's well known in the slave trade days they use to bread the strongest together so years of strong genetics breaking together helps.


learned something new today :smartass:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

He took weights into the jungle. Cheeky grasshopper off the floor post workout. Easy.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Not sure about Haye but I think Rosemary is guilty of a cycle or two, huge quads


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Were from mate I want chicken for that price lol


Tesco frozen, nothing but the best for my budget :thumbup1:


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Tesco frozen, nothing but the best for my budget :thumbup1:


right im off to tesco


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> OMG this really does irritate the crap out of me, in modern times when most males see having 10inch arms ribs sticking out twiglet legs and looking camper than camp as the norm, it's suddenly impossible for anyone to have any size with Out using steriods!
> 
> Shocking I know but there are still real men out here. He's a professional boxer FFS! How many years training? What suddenly cause goes into this susposed harsh environment sitting on his ass all day long in the space of a couple wks he's supposed to look like HUgo in there?
> 
> Just Fcuking stupid really is, I'm pretty sure he will loose weight give it 2wks after he's out he won't even know he's was there


Mate that was exactly what I was thinking you deserve reps for that comment but I ain't giving them to you cause I think your a Cnut! :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Mate that was exactly what I was thinking you deserve reps for that comment but I ain't giving them to you cause I think your a Cnut! :laugh:


I know us with strong views on things the sensitives don't like to talk about often are


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

it's gentics mate..hes not a proffessional boxer because he was an average joe... he was genetically gifted which enabled him to become a better boxer...natural IMO


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> I know us with strong views on things the sensitives don't like to talk about often are


Ha! Yea I get that point exactly


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Swear I've seen him training in fitnes first in London Victoria or a very good lookalike


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

barsnack said:


> erm, he bulked up massivly, read he spends £15,000 aweek on food, so hes being starved now so its kinda like a mad cut so ts why he looks ripped


He was quoted as saying he spends £1,000 per week on food which is still loads obviously .


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Eric told rosemary that they had a good machine in the gym that would suit her.

Oh whats that she enquired

The vending machine he said.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

He must be a real M25 head or maybe B2587 Head ?

He could easily spend over 15k a week on nutrition, he just buys everything from LAMuscle.

Rosemary forgot the adex and letro on her cycle, biggest b!tch t!ts i've ever seen.

Although do you seriously think Haye or his management would let him go in there without being fed on the sly (I bet he is getting more food in secret) when he's supposed to be after a Klitchko fight.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DeadpoolX said:


> He was quoted as saying he spends £1,000 per week on food which is still loads obviously .


i put the comma in wrong, its 1,500...my bad


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Kiltcho will hand him ass


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

15k a week on food lmfao does he run a resturant or something , personally don't think he has the sort of size that couldn't be held naturally bearing in mind he is a pro boxer and have a training regime to suit not saying they don't do gear just don't think he will depend on it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Could be cos you can't even be a bad heavyweight pro without warrior genes.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised if he was/is on gear, when cyclists and people like that are on stuff im sure people who fight for a living are on it ! I know for a fact that alot of the big names in mma are on stuff ! Alot of the use is growth as alot of guys just want the increase in recovery between workouts and helping injuries.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

easily spend 15,000 on food a week if he shopped at the co-op ......deer as fuk in there.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I *very* fking mistakenly flicked onto the jungle and I saw haye working out doing bodyweight exercises. Its been 3 weeks on reduced cal, he is hardly going to change alot in that amount of time. Either way his physique is attainable naturally and probably has those black genetics we all want. No doubt he has been on AAS for power, speed and recovery.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

i suspect he will have lost a little muscle already and i dont know how long they will be in there but after 6 weeks he would have lost a substantial amount of muscle


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

i doubt he is on "hard" AAS, maybe TRT at most like all the MMA fighters, but i agree with the other guys, i think its attainable but through genetics, he is blessed anyway.....cnut!


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

He is already smaller than when he went in. Does he or has he used peds? I don't know.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

@ausbuilt whats your opinion?


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Thought I read this somewhere else as well. He apparently eats kangaroo meat. Must cost a wedge to get it imported all the time. Definatly not £15000 a week though. Haha! 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/boxing/3214353/David-Haye-eats-kangaroo-in-big-fight-feast.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr who lost a couple of stone in 2 weeks (mind you he was on DNP)


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Come on folks, they aint exactly starving in the jungle. Ok they don't win any stars so they have to eat rice and beans. Protein and carbs! Then they sit around doing fvck all so none of them will exactly waste away.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Of course he is on gear. All pro boxers are.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The bit they didn't show was that behind one of the doors was a 5ml barrel loaded up with test 500 with 6 esters in it and a tub of winnys


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

It says £1,500.00 not 15k


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Of course he is on gear. All pro boxers are.


Show proof


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fat said:


> Show proof


No need. Hostorically there has been no testing. Starting to test now and guess what, loads getting caught!! CHeck out Larry O


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I have had enforced bouts of months of no training.Ive never lost any muscular size or strength.Maybe because I didnt have much to begin with, but neverless.There is a school of thought that believes, the longer you take to aquire muscular size and strength, the more reluctant your body is to let it diminish.Seems plausible to me.

Haye is naturally muscular.If he has an enforced period of very low calories, his body may go into "starvation" mode, and become more efficent, at burning calories, to preserve his muscles.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No need. Hostorically there has been no testing. Starting to test now and guess what, loads getting caught!! CHeck out Larry O


Your right, one of amir Kahns recent fights got cancelled cuz the opponent failed a drugs test.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lamont Peterson mate.

Check out Larry Olumbamiwo

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/weblog/news.php?p=32497&more=1


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

£15,000 a week on food. There are some proper mongs on this forum I swear.. Yeah maybe if hes cooking every meal with that spice or whatever its called that gram for gram is more expensive than gold.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> OMG this really does irritate the crap out of me, in modern times when most males see having 10inch arms ribs sticking out twiglet legs and looking camper than camp as the norm, it's suddenly impossible for anyone to have any size with Out using steriods!
> 
> Shocking I know but there are still real men out here. He's a professional boxer FFS! How many years training? What suddenly cause goes into this susposed harsh environment sitting on his ass all day long in the space of a couple wks he's supposed to look like HUgo in there?
> 
> Just Fcuking stupid really is, I'm pretty sure he will loose weight give it 2wks after he's out he won't even know he's was there


this


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

You guys do know they set up a little gym for him in there? He has a barbell, some plates, a pullup bar and no idea what else.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Geonix said:


> £15,000 a week on food. There are some proper mongs on this forum I swear.. Yeah maybe if hes cooking every meal with that spice or whatever its called that gram for gram is more expensive than gold.


saffron?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

JF156 said:


> You guys do know they set up a little gym for him in there? He has a barbell, some plates, a pullup bar and no idea what else.


Even with stimulating your muscles you will still go catabolic if you're on a huge deficit and not reaching his protein requirements (he is doing both)


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

He loss 6lbs during the 3 weeks he starved himself


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

one things for sure he knows how to utilise all that ****ing power into a punch so... all im saying is he is a true mesomorph!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

maybe he spends 15k on food, he might think them little blue he eats are very expensive blue smarties


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Even £1500 a week sounds like bull, unless it includes a chef to cook for him, and maybe a blow job.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

they get tested before and after fights so i highly doubt he's on gear


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

MrM said:


> Even £1500 a week sounds like bull, unless it includes a chef to cook for him, and maybe a blow job.


Blow jobs are twenty quid though. That's a ****load of blow jobs tbh.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Blow jobs are twenty quid though. That's a ****load of blow jobs tbh.


link to where i can get a blowjob for 20 quid please


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

TG123 said:


> link to where i can get a blowjob for 20 quid please


Tyndall Street , Cardiff ! lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

he nat


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

St hildas middlesbrough, with a tenner change:laugh: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

TG123 said:


> link to where i can get a blowjob for 20 quid please


ST hildas middlesbrough, with a tenner change:laugh: ...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Tyndall Street , Cardiff !





DORIAN said:


> St hildas middlesbrough, with a tenner change


very specific lads :whistling:


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

M


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RockyO said:


> M


your imput on this thread has been invaluable, repped


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> your imput on this thread has been invaluable, repped


iPhone didn't even know I wrote that untill I'd been quoted, I don't think he's on AAS mind but u deffinately think he's been smashing the hgh!!


----------

